# Gran Turismo 4 - Who's down for a copy?



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

As thread title Guys/Gals!

On line has been removed from it now though!  Whatever! 

Dean


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I haven't yet, but I see that the official release date is now 09.03.05.

                                                                                                                                                     

http://www.granturismoworld.com/


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

OK, now I've ordered a copy. 

Two actually.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Well done that man! - perhaps we can post some pics of the fastest lap times? Don't forget the Audi Le Mans Quttro, Nuvolari (SP?), TT & S4 DTM cars, etc. which it has to unlock/buy!!! Hmmm, Le Mans Quattro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It will be mine!  :roll: :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Mine has been on back order with play.com since 31-10-03  

I can't wait until the 9th March - late night that night then 

Have you got GT4 Prologue? OK, I guess its not as good as the real thing but at least its been giving me an insight and also stops me thinking if the 9th March is going to be moved.

Graham


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Have you got GT4 Prologue? OK, I guess its not as good as the real thing but at least its been giving me an insight and also stops me thinking if the 9th March is going to be moved.
> 
> Graham


Graham, I've got GT4 proper (well sort of) but my official copy is only some days away (and it has more Audi's!)...I've tried to refrain from playing it to death and MGS3 has seen to that!

Dean


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > Have you got GT4 Prologue? OK, I guess its not as good as the real thing but at least its been giving me an insight and also stops me thinking if the 9th March is going to be moved.
> ...


   You swine, how did you get that then - is it an import, and if it is, is it buggy like the reports say?

Graham


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...I haven't found it buggy at all? It is a Jap import...it is missing some of the cars listed for the PAL version...this will be extremely great value for money me thinks and the wife will become a GT4 widow come March!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> ...I haven't found it buggy at all? It is a Jap import...it is missing some of the cars listed for the PAL version...this will be extremely great value for money me thinks and the wife will become a GT4 widow come March!


Hmmn, GT4 due 9th March, baby due the 17th. Looks like I'll have to finish it in a week then. :roll:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Kell, what about "well, as the baby has woken me up, and I can't get back to sleep, I might just as well pop the PS2 on...."?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

clived said:


> Kell, what about "well, as the baby has woken me up, and I can't get back to sleep, I might just as well pop the PS2 on...."?


...I'm liking your thinking! Kell, this is a perfect excuse to get the extra hours in on THE Ring! We'll have to get a sticky league table or something although with all the extras you can add it must be seen to be a certain stock car on specific tracks? We could have 1.8 TT's against the 3.2 TT's? :wink: :roll: :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Kell, what about "well, as the baby has woken me up, and I can't get back to sleep, I might just as well pop the PS2 on...."?
> ...


Yeah, great idea but that means I'll be driving a coupe and not a roadster - I assume there are no roadsters in GT4, mind you, as they are heavier than the coupes then I wouldn't stand a chance anyway. Are there any options available to make them lighter like stripping the interiors out :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I'm down for a copy from Play.com, but have since realised they will post it second class 

Amazon.co.uk are sellign it for Â£32.99 no postage and it will come next day...do'h. Will cancel play.com and order from Amazon

Does anyone have a GT steering wheel? I'd prefer to have a steering wheel than normal controller. I will buy one, but it needs to have knee grips/mount as I don't have a table for sucker mounts.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> Mine has been on back order with play.com since 31-10-03
> 
> I can't wait until the 9th March - late night that night then
> 
> ...


Erm - you scared you gonna miss it...? Even World Of Warcraft was available - unreserved - in the shops on day of release.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

omen666 said:


> I'm down for a copy from Play.com, but have since realised they will post it second class
> 
> Amazon.co.uk are sellign it for Â£32.99 no postage and it will come next day...do'h. Will cancel play.com and order from Amazon
> 
> Does anyone have a GT steering wheel? I'd prefer to have a steering wheel than normal controller. I will buy one, but it needs to have knee grips/mount as I don't have a table for sucker mounts.


Are you sure about that?

I ordered mine from there and while I'd normally click the free delivery option, it normally taqkes up to 5 working days longer to get. I left it alone this time.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

My Super Saver have generally arrived next day, all but one.

I could be because I am so close to the warehouse. They pick the orders immeadiately and hand off to courier. There is no point in courier hanging on to package, so they put it in next delivery run.

That way I get next day for free 8)


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...FWIW all of my Super Saver deliveries from Amazon have come next day, and I'm in Wales!...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Amazon are now showing Â£29.99
Gameplay.co.uk are also showing Â£29.99


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

I have worked with Amazon and understand their business model. The Super Saver is about getting people to spend more than Â£25. They have analysed their sales patterns and have sufficient clout with courier companies to negotiate deals that allow them to take losses on profit margins on expensive items, but increase revenues based on increasing order value on under Â£25 orders.

It's a question of 'economy of scale' and the fact that they have so many orders they can negotiate fixed unit costs on shipping regardless of 'actual variable cost' to courier.

Does that make sense?

Basically they make more by encouraging customers to add something 'small' to their order to make it over Â£25 (not rational I know), and they can get fixed shipping per order from couriers regardless of distance because of the volume of business they put their way.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I'm tempted to buy a PS2 for GT4.....but then I'm told the Xbox is good too......tough call!

H


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> I'm tempted to buy a PS2 for GT4.....but then I'm told the Xbox is good too......tough call!
> 
> H


...the Xbox is a superior machine but it will never have GT4! Go on spoil yourself and join in on the NEW GT4 league which will be created on here - right, now who should I volunteer for this? :wink:

Ok first mission - Nurburgring with Le Mans Quattro - fastest lap (and pics will be required for authenticity!) :wink: :lol:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...hey, incidently I just noticed there is no Lotus Exige S2 listed for the PAL version! What gives as this is surely one of the best track day cars around at the mo? I'm sure a certain Mr Beves will be miffed at this but I guess in a few months he won't care as he will have the real thing!!! GIT! :lol: :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> . . .Ok first mission - Nurburgring with Le Mans Quattro - fastest lap (and pics will be required for authenticity!) :wink: :lol:


Yeah but you've been practicing  

By the way, I'll be up for this :wink:

Graham


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> I'm tempted to buy a PS2 for GT4.....but then I'm told the Xbox is good too......tough call!
> 
> H


http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=38480
:wink:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Nando said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > I'm tempted to buy a PS2 for GT4.....but then I'm told the Xbox is good too......tough call!
> ...


...very good price my friend...


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

V6 TT said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > Hannibal said:
> ...


that's what I thought but no one's biting :?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Nando said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


...I wonder if people realise that you do not have to chip the new slimline PS2's to run back-ups or imports? :wink:


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

Just checked on Amazon and my copy was ordered on 21st Jul 2003!!


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I will be buying from gameplay. Â£29.99 and they send the game a day before release so I get it the 9th (FINGERS CROSSED).

You can view a game trailer and review here http://xfersf02.ign.com/^1937329874...89934/GT4_vidreview_wmvlow.wmv?position=front but its 52mb...well worth it though.

Alex


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

V6 TT said:


> Nando said:
> 
> 
> > V6 TT said:
> ...


That's interesting....if somewhat hard to believe - any links there V6?

H


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Hannibal said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


now sold :roll:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

I didn't want your games Nando, and don't live in London so it wasn't a good price for me....but thanks for the update!

H


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I've just checked on play.com and my copy has been posted so I should get it either Tuesday or more realisticaly Wednesday.

                  

Yeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

At long last!

Wifey has been pre-warned :roll:

Graham


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Mine says estimated Wednesday.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> I've just checked on play.com and my copy has been posted so I should get it either Tuesday or more realisticaly Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope this won't keep you in on Thursday night next week Graham :roll:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Mine's been despatched form Play.com too, but I'll be doing TTorquay and TTour of BriTTain all week next week arrrgghh


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> I hope this won't keep you in on Thursday night next week Graham :roll:


No, no, no, no, no, no, no, no, no. 

I can't wait, looking forward to that - see you there!

Graham


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

If I ordered mine from Play and it was sent out today (Monday) I wouldn't see it till Thursday.

Hopefully with Gameplay I should have it Wednesday.

Alex


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Hey guys, my friend picked a copy up at the weeknd from Tesco!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Hannibal said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > Nando said:
> ...


...do you want to put some money on it? :roll: I've got one running numbnuts! (I mean matey! :lol: )

Try this for size:

http://www.ps2laser.co.uk/id22.htm

It works with a 100% of my 'back-up' games...now don't say I don't don't give you anything - I'll even let you know how to block all the microswitches without buying that kit (and you'll still be able to close the lid) and retaining your warranty if you wish? :wink: Before you ask, I've tried burning an identical copy of the disk (which I would have given you FOC) but it does not function correctly... :?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mine should be here anyday now.

Ordered from HMV online middle of last year when it was meant to be released before Xmas. Last expected date was the 9th March, so should have this long awaited game in my grubby little paws on Thursday.

Can't wait


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Just received this:



> Greetings from Amazon.co.uk,
> 
> We thought you would like to know that the following items have been sent to:
> 
> ...


So I should get mine tomorrow. To be played until 3am Thursday morning...

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Arrrhh email today to say it's being dispatched today and should be here in 3 to 5 days!

It's only being dispatched today as my card has just been cancelled after someone tried using it for Â£1k. I forgot about the order and hence the delay. Gggggrrrrr. :x


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Arrrhh email today to say it's being dispatched today and should be here in 3 to 5 days!
> 
> It's only being dispatched today as my card has just been cancelled after someone tried using it for Â£1k. I forgot about the order and hence the delay. Gggggrrrrr. :x


...gutted! One way out would be (if you're desperate) to get down to your local GAME store tomorrow, purchase GT4 play it and take it back for full refund in a few days ("my son was too young to get to grips with it") once your ordered version turns up? Extreme times call for extreme measures! :wink:

Ok, so what bright spark is going to create a post board thingy for times and pics (and instructions!)??? Any takers? :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Arrrhh email today to say it's being dispatched today and should be here in 3 to 5 days!
> ...


Sounds to me like you just volunteered.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...oh! 

Would just a thread suffice? "GT4 Club"...would need to post pics as I'm sure some peeps will claim their 3.2 TT is quicker around the Nurburgring than someones Stage 3 S4! :wink: :lol:

I'd like to keep it on the forum (as thats the whole point) - any suggestions?  (did anyone notice me side stepping?)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I don;t remember who it was, but someone had a GT3 'challenge' where they'd post a track and a car and you had to get the best time possible.

SOme were with standard cars and others were with any mods allowed.

Perhaps something along those lines...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm up for some of this. The big question is do we see who's the best driver (i.e. times in the same car as each other) or who's managed to build the best car.

I'd prefer the former as there's always some game freak who gets all the cheat codes before someone else! :roll:

p.s. If any one claims they can get a 3.2 round quicker than a stage 3 S4 then they'll have to prove it to me.....on the real thing!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Kell said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm up for some of this. The big question is do we see who's the best driver (i.e. times in the same car as each other) or who's managed to build the best car.
> ...


...my bi turbo'd, carbon prop shaft, lightened 3.2 would give you a run for your money my friend.......ah, I was still talking GT4!!! :lol:

It would be pretty straight forward if validity wasn't an issue (as I'm sure it will be for some of the hardcore out there! Um, me included!!!) pics would need to be posted of lap time screens and yes, I'm all for the same car standard on the same track - we could have seperate money no object tournaments for tuned S4's, 3.2's, 1.8T's, etc......


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

I am up for a challenge so let me know what you have decided what the challenge is.

Regads to the Game, Gameplay say the order was sent but I received that email during the night so I don't know if it was sent out yesterday or sent out today.

Alex


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I should get my copy tomorrow!! Can't wait!


----------



## MikeyB (Sep 30, 2004)

I should get my copy tomorrow!! Can't wait!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I'm off to pick up my copy now 

I may organise a challenge like I did for GT3 a year or so ago, once a few people have got copies


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Hopefully, mine will be arriving today. 

Have most peeps got those force feedback steering 
wheel/foot pedal thingies? If we're going to have
a fastest lap contest, don't they give you an advantage? :?


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

aidb said:


> Hopefully, mine will be arriving today.
> 
> Have most peeps got those force feedback steering
> wheel/foot pedal thingies? If we're going to have
> a fastest lap contest, don't they give you an advantage? :?


No, because their timed lap will include mounting the steeringwheel at the start  :lol:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

himpe said:


> No, because their timed lap will include mounting the steeringwheel at the start  :lol:


Yeah,
Having sex with your steering wheel would slow you down a bit.  :wink:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

aidb said:


> himpe said:
> 
> 
> > No, because their timed lap will include mounting the steeringwheel at the start  :lol:
> ...


 :lol: ...steering wheels are for wimps! All the ones I've ever tried are gash - I'll be control padding and hitting those shoulder buttons just like my DSG - I wonder if those bright boys down at Sony have designed in the hesitation and an upgrade option of a flat Sunday drivers cap? :roll:  :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I got it, I got it, I got it, I got it,

Na, na, na, na, na.

   

Trouble is I'm at work - all I can do is look at it - Doh!

Graham


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

aidb said:


> himpe said:
> 
> 
> > No, because their timed lap will include mounting the steeringwheel at the start  :lol:
> ...


I 'll never be in a car with you behind the wheel :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just ordered mine - hopefully arriving on Friday


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> I got it, I got it, I got it, I got it,
> 
> Na, na, na, na, na.
> 
> ...


...cool! Any extra disks and what booklets did you get as apparently there was talk of an extra disk (making of) and some form of booklet which had every car and track listed with specs?

Cheers

Dean

PS Picking mine up at lunch - let battle commence! :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

No extra DVD disc but the instruction book is big 

Graham


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> No extra DVD disc but the instruction book is big
> 
> Graham


...it's like xmas all over again isn't it!? :lol:  Can't wait! Pretty sad for a 32 year old don't you think?! :wink:  :roll:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I've just transferred 100,000 credits from GT 3 - GT 4. 8)


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

aidb said:


> I've just transferred 100,000 credits from GT 3 - GT 4. 8)


...you git! :lol: My GT3 went years ago with my old PS2 - DOH!!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > No extra DVD disc but the instruction book is big
> ...


Even sadder for a 55 year old :lol:

Graham


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just got an email from HMV Online "your order has been shipped", so it should be landing on the mat tomorrow morning.

Looks like my weekend is all planned out then :lol: :lol:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...my night's sorted (shouldn't that be weeks?) - got it my hand right now (and the game)...ok ok ok! :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just checked and mine's been posted already - Might even see it tomorrow if I'm lucky


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Received mine this morning and just got home to open it. Will get my emails out of the way and update my website and then head off to my PS2!!!

Alex


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

Can i ask what you guys paid for the game ?
Just went to the store and the PS2 slimline was reasonable at 149 â‚¬, but the game was 64,9 â‚¬ :?

Is that the normal price for a new game ? Or is it that the game is so good that they ask so much.

I have no idea what other games cost since i never bought any :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


You're as young as the people you feel...


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

aidb said:


> I've just transferred 100,000 credits from GT 3 - GT 4. 8)


Was that easy?

I'd like to do the same


----------



## leTTuce (Mar 2, 2005)

Just finished Sunday events and on last leg of driving school.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

leTTuce said:


> Just finished Sunday events and on last leg of driving school.


Funny that, you sem to be at the same stage as kingcuTTer, however he posted before you, and then his post vanished and this one appeared? :roll:


----------



## leTTuce (Mar 2, 2005)

kmpowell said:


> leTTuce said:
> 
> 
> > Just finished Sunday events and on last leg of driving school.
> ...


How weird


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

himpe said:


> Can i ask what you guys paid for the game ?
> Just went to the store and the PS2 slimline was reasonable at 149 â‚¬, but the game was 64,9 â‚¬ :?
> 
> Is that the normal price for a new game ? Or is it that the game is so good that they ask so much.
> ...


PS2 in the UK is Â£99.99 and the game is Â£29.99. That is mailorder. Buy from a store and your be looking to pay abit more to cover there over heads.

My first go was the TT at the Nurburgring circuit. I am now obtaining the licenses.

Alex


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

argh, i can't wait to get my hands on it


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Anyone spotted a mistake in the game yet?

When obtaining your A License you have a coffee break where you drive a Peugeot 206 CC and knock down all the cones.

So how come in the instructions it says your be driving an Opel Roaster Turbo???

Alex


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

NickP said:


> aidb said:
> 
> 
> > I've just transferred 100,000 credits from GT 3 - GT 4. 8)
> ...


Hi Nick,
You have to have a memory card with GT 3 credits on it. The max you'll get is 100,000 irrespective of the amount you've earned.

In GT 4:
Home/status/start button. :wink:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...I got my National and International A and B licences last night - square eyes today! A bit dissapointed there was no Silk Nappa Red Leather option for the 3.2 TT!!! :roll: :lol:  I took it around the 'Ring' and if I was there for real, every panel except the roof would need replacing!!! I did win though! :wink:

Incidently, has anyone found how to unlock the LE Mans circuit?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...hey guys just an aside really - I was extremely amazed by the Nurburgring - what a circuit! (How accurate and faithful is the game as from what I can remember from Top Gear it looks to be all here?) I can see why so many return. How much does it cost to get round for real?

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> ...hey guys just an aside really - I was extremely amazed by the Nurburgring - what a circuit! (How accurate and faithful is the game as from what I can remember from Top Gear it looks to be all here?) I can see why so many return. How much does it cost to get round for real?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dean


Not that I've been, but the figure 14 euros seems to stick in my mind.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

Here you go guys - thought this may help:

*Arcade Tracks*
Play through X amount of days to unlock listed track in arcade mode.Unlockable How to Unlock 
Apricot Hill Raceway Days Completed = 169 
Autumn Ring Days Completed = 281 
Cathedral Rocks Trail I Days Completed = 239 
Chamonix Days Complete = 309 
Circuit de la Sarthe 1 Days Completed = 267 
Circuit de la Sarthe 2 (Unchicaned) Days Complete = 351 
Costa di Amalfi Days Completed = 253 
Cote d Azur Days Completed = 183 
Deep Forest Raceway Days Completed = 15 
Fuji Speedway 2005 F Days Complete = 323 
Fuji Speedway 2005 GT Days Completed = 141 
Fuji Speedway 80s Days Completed = 43 
George V Paris Days Completed = 225 
Grand Valley Speedway Days Completed = 99 
Hong Kong Days Completed = 113 
Ice Arena Days Completed = 155 
Infineon Raceway Stock Car Course Days Completed = 309 
Opera Paris Days Completed = 29 
Special Stage Route 5 Days Completed = 57 
Suzuka Circuit Days Completed = 71 
Suzuka Circuit West Course Days Completed = 127 
Tahiti Maze Days Completed = 197 
Tsukuba Circuit Wet Days Complete = 337 
Twin Ring Motegi Road Course Days Completed = 211 
Twin Ring Motegi Road Course East Short Days Completed = 85

*Showroom Unlockables*
Unlockable How to Unlock 
BMW 2002 Turbo '73 Win 1 Series Trophy at BMW in the German Showroom 
BMW M3 GTR '03 Win Club "M" at BMW in the German Showroom 
Chevrolet Corvette Z06 (C2) Race Car '63 Win Vette! Vette! Vette! at Chevrolet in the American Showroom 
Daihatsu Midget '63 Win Midget II Race at Daihatsu in the Japanese Showroom 
Daihatsu STORIA X4 '00 (Special Color - Emerald Green Metallic) Win Copen Race at Daihatsu in the Japanese Showroom 
Dodge VIPER GTSR Concept '00 Win Crossfire Trophy at Chrysler in the American Showroom 
Toyota Vitz RS Turbo '02 (Special Color - Orange Metallic) Win Vitz Race at Toyota in the Japanese Showroom

*Showroom Unlockables*
Unlockable How to Unlock 
Alfa Romeo Giulia Sprint GTA 1600 '65 Win GTA Cup at Alfa Romeo in the Italian showroom. 
Aston Martin DB9 Coupe '03 (Super Gold - Special Color) Win Aston Martin Carnival at Aston Martin in the British showroom. 
*Audi Le Mans quattro '03 Win Tourist Trophy at Audi in the German showroom.* 
*Audi Pikes Peak quattro '03 Win A3 Cup at Audi in the German showroom. *
Lotus Elan S1 '62 Win Lotus Classics at Lotus in the British showroom. 
Lotus Elise Type 72 '01 Win Elise Trophy at Lotus in the British showroom. 
MGF '97 (Yellow- Special Color) Win the MG festival at MG in the British showroom. 
Opel Calibra Touring Car '94 Win Speedster Trophy at Opel in the German showroom. 
Peugeot 205 Turbo 16 Rally Car


----------



## EDZ26 (Jul 13, 2004)

i took the "HSP?? Stage II R32 Golf round The ring this morning, before work (sounds good saying that) 7mins 48 secs, that car is seriously quick, what cars have people had so far?


----------



## himpe (Jun 11, 2002)

There is a special GT4 package available next week.

PS2 slimline + GT4 for 175 â‚¬

I think i'll go with that.
But just one question, do i need to buy an additional memory card ? or can i save my progress on the PS2 ?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

...the PS2 needs an 8MB card to save progress of all games - there is no internal hardrive for storing game info like the XBOX...it should be included in the bundle as it would be little point otherwise, or that's what I'd tell the store you were buying from and see if they'll throw one in for free! :wink:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > No extra DVD disc but the instruction book is big
> ...


Yes, very sad!

But then I'm probably just jealous that I don't have a PS2 or time to play a game on it!

I wonder if there are teenage forums around with similarly excitable threads? :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

V6 TT said:


> ...the PS2 needs an 8MB card to save progress of all games - there is no internal hardrive for storing game info like the XBOX...it should be included in the bundle as it would be little point otherwise, or that's what I'd tell the store you were buying from and see if they'll throw one in for free! :wink:


HMV were selling 16MB cards for about Â£16 a few weeks ago. Slightly better for saving multiple scenarios (GT4 especially) as 8MB could soon fill up. More useful to have 2 cards, as you can be sneaky & swap saves, which in certain games gives you an advantage.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Got mine this morning!!!

How do you change the view on GT4 or can you?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Got mine this morning!!!
> 
> How do you change the view on GT4 or can you?


You use the select button (I think it's select) the one to the right of the red LED to say your contoller is in analogue mode.

That's another thing. The views in the older ones were better as the car would swing around quite a bit before the camera did. This one seems to move as soon as you move the car.

I prfer driving with hte 'no car' view anyway, but sometimes it's nice to do it so you can see the car, but it makes me feel queasy.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks Kell!


----------

